# Jar via Kommandozeile ausführen



## Horrortubby (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe in Eclipse eine Anwendung geschrieben und die dann als jar datei exportiert. Nun muss das Programm in zukunft regelmäßig über die Kommandozeile aufgerufen werden. Testweise wollte ich das mal lokal bei mir machen. Dazu hab ichs mit folgendem Befehl versucht:


> C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin>java.exe -jar "C:\usw...\anwendung.jar"



Doch bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/axis/AxisF
> ault
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
> ...



Was mache ich falsch? Habe ich nicht korrekt exportiert oder ist der aufruf falsch? Bin leider noch etwas unsicher auf dem Gebiet 

gruß,
Jan


----------



## zeja (20. Oktober 2007)

Du benutzt offenbar axis in deinem Programm. Zum starten des Jar musst du axis im classpath mit angeben.

Das funktioniert mit -cp relativerpfadzumjar

Siehe auch:
http://mindprod.com/jgloss/javaexe.html


----------



## Horrortubby (23. Oktober 2007)

Axis ist wie alle anderen eingebundenen Jars in der ".classpath"-Datei der Jar Datei meiner Anwendung korrekt eingebunden  oder reicht das nicht?


----------



## zerix (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

die .classpath ist für eclipse notwendig und hat nichts mit dem JAr-File zu tun. Was du machen könntest, wäre im Manifest-File den Classpath einzutragen.

Schau mal hier
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/290169-problem-beim-compilen.html


MFG

zEriX


----------



## torax13 (23. Oktober 2007)

Wie baust Du Dein jar? Wenn Du es per ant machst, dann schau mal unter [1] nach, da ist ein hoffentlich bequemer Weg beschrieben.

[1] http://twilia.blogspot.com/2007/09/umwandlung-eines-ant-path-in-ein.html

Gruß


----------



## Horrortubby (23. Oktober 2007)

Tausend dank, jetzt wird die Anwendung ausgeführt!
Kann ich so fehler wie diese hier einfach ignorieren?


> 23.10.2007 10:32:49 java.util.jar.Attributes read
> WARNUNG: Duplicate name in Manifest: Specification-Title
> 23.10.2007 10:32:49 java.util.jar.Attributes read
> WARNUNG: Duplicate name in Manifest: Specification-Version
> ...



Hab die Jar mit Fat Jar exportiert...

gruß,
Jan


----------

